#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Tank installation manual/philosophy

## gocnhinkysudaukhi

Does anyone know about tank installation manual? Pls give me some advice on.
I'm a process engineer and my responsibility involves on design and calculation and tank design including.
So now* i wanna expand knowledge to installation principal/ operating field. i will start by Tank installation philosophy based on my experience

I'm looking for your help.



Thanks & RagardsSee More: Tank installation manual/philosophy

----------


## FATHI

..Get the book of Bob de Long "Storage tanks" ..you can find it on this same site.
Plenty of info there about tanks.

----------


## jaibogo

Where I  can get the philosophy?

----------

